# Humanizer Multi



## mmosc (Sep 1, 2007)

Humanizer Multi available for Kontakt 2.2.3 and K2 Player 2.2.3

I'm posting an alpha version of this multi here so all comments, suggestions and critisms are welcome and appreciated

The Humanizer multi adds the ability to vary note start timings. Unlike scripts that allow random note start delays, the Humanizer Multi allows for note starts ahead of the beat creating a more versatile humanizing effect. The amount of note timing variation is user definable via midi messages and supports separate settings for each midi channel.

cc117 sets the low value for the notes advance / delay - values 1 - 64 are negative - values 65 - 127 are positive - A zero value turns off note Advance / Delay
cc118 sets the high value for the notes advance / delay - values 1 - 64 are negative - values 65 - 127 are positive 


The high / low settings provide for versatile note placement humanizations such as narrow to wide variations ahead of the beat (negative cc117 & cc118 numbers) , around the beat (negative cc117, positive cc118 numbers) and behind the beat (positive cc117 & cc118 values). Note placements can be varied between a 39th of a second ahead of the beat to a 39th second behind the beat.

So for example an Alto Sax on channel 1 can be set to play slightly ahead of the beat while a Trumpet on channel 2 can play behind the beat. The Bass on channel 3 can vary slightly ahead to slightly behind the beat while the Drums on channel 10 can play ahead of the beat.

A Violin section can be built with individual Violins on seperate channels each with a different note start setting creating a realistic section sound.

cc119 values Delays each Note-Off a random value between 1 and the cc119 value. Each cc119 increment represents 200 microseconds allowing for each note’s length to be extended up to a 39th of a second. a zero value turns off note-off delay

The Multi also processes Program Change midi messages generating the corresponding cc32 message. 

The multi can be downloading here http://mysite.verizon.net/vze3h95m/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/humanizermulti.zip (Humanizer Multi)

Again all comments will be greatly appreciated


----------



## kotori (Sep 1, 2007)

mmosc @ Sun Sep 02 said:


> The Humanizer multi adds the ability to vary note start timings. Unlike scripts that allow random note start delays, the Humanizer Multi allows for note starts ahead of the beat[...]



Hi Mike
I hope you don't mind me asking, but how is that possible? By introducing a mean delay for all notes? Won't that cause timing problems?

Nils


----------

